# Gurkha Triple Ligero Special Edition 2002 Cigar Review - Cons outweigh pros



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Pros:
Nice ligero flavor, good draw, nice label, even burn and a white ash.

Cons:
I had terrible issues with the wrapper falling apart. It sp...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Triple Ligero Special Edition 2002 Cigar Review - Cons outweigh pros


----------

